# how do i know it will work on MAC



## aj7v (Sep 26, 2005)

what should i look for on the back of games, will most new games work with mac?...i tried asking for help but people at these stores (circuit city, best buy) know nothing..

thnx, aj


----------



## adambyte (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, you can search this index for products made for Mac...

http://guide.apple.com/index.lasso

But really, the easy thing is to just look on the side of the box for the word "Mac," with it's blue smiley face logo (It's the icon all the way to the left in your Dock).


----------



## aj7v (Sep 26, 2005)

what mouse do you prefer for work n games


----------



## adambyte (Sep 27, 2005)

Although most any USB mouse will work just fine with your Mac.... I prefer my Kensington mouse.... it was cheap, looks good next to my aluminium PowerBook, and has Mac-centric software that lets me use fancy settings like programming both-click and whatnot....


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 27, 2005)

You can also look for the circle with an X in it, this means it is playable for Mac OS X.  It is usually shown next to the Windows Icon if the game is OS X compatible.


----------



## lbj (Sep 27, 2005)

aj7v said:
			
		

> will most new games work with mac?...



but to directly answer your question, no.
"Most" new games will not work with the Mac.

Check each game before you buy, better safe than pissed off.


----------



## HoZ (Sep 30, 2005)

roger that...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2005)

Check MacGamer (http://macledge.com) for games that are available on the Mac.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

Is *nixgeek* a gamer? And if so, what does he play? Does he play it online? If so, what is the server IP? And most important of all, does he fancy having his Floridan a$$ kicked?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Is *nixgeek* a gamer? And if so, what does he play? Does he play it online? If so, what is the server IP? And most important of all, does he fancy having his Floridan a$$ kicked?




HahaHHAahAAhAH!!!

Yes, I do love to game...FPS games are my fave (blame DOOM for that...not even Castle Wolfenstein 3D was enough to hook me like DOOM did ).  I'll sometimes play StarCraft on my PC and I have been wanting to install it on my new iMac as well.  On my PC, I have UT G.O.T.Y. Edition, Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force, Rune: Halls of Valhalla, and some other ones floating around like Quake II.  I'm looking forward to getting Quake 4 as I loved the storyline regarding the Strogg. 

I used to play them all the time, but now with the kids it's hard to actually sit down and frag some flesh.   I try and get some game on when I can, although lately I've just been playing around with my iMac and my new synth.  Trying to get back into that side of my life again. 

I'll let you know once I'm in the mood if you are available so you can rip me a new one. ::ha::


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2005)

Incidentally, I did dabble a little wigth the UT2004 demo on all three platforms (Mac OS X, Windows, Linux).  I was quite impressed with the Mac OS X performance....of course, it could have been because I tested it on a dually G4 tower. 

The Windows and Linux versions I played with at home and both worked nicely as well.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh right!

You claim to be a gamer.

You claim to play FPS.

Yet in your list, I see no mention of the ultimate FPSs!

Not a single flavour of *Medal of Honor*! 
(Note the intriguing mix of spellings: "flavour", which I spell in the English fashion, the way God intended, yet "Honor" after the American fashion, 'cos that's the title of the game.   )

Not a single flavour of *Call of Duty*!

And you call yourself a gamer   

Sounds like a cop out to me!  ::ha::


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Oh right!
> 
> You claim to be a gamer.
> 
> ...



I'm still playing catch up...trying to finish up those games before I move on to others. 

Just a casual gamer I am......never said I was _h4rdc0r3_.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2005)

BTW, CQ, love the picture on your website.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

You should have seen me when I still had the long "heavy metal" hairdo  I looked like the Wild Man of Borneo! My mates at work used to call me "Animal".

Anyway, back to the subject

*Catchin' up, huh? COP OUT!*


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to the subject
> 
> *Catchin' up, huh? COP OUT!*




Heck yes catchin up!  Once I get started, I can't just start another saga.  I need the closure otherwise I'll go nuts! (..and in a bad way too!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

Awwww, go one then. I'll left you off just this once. But don't presume on my good nature again!   

It's nearly 10pm here in the UK  I gotta go home!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 6, 2005)

Awwww, go one then. I'll left you off just this once. But don't presume on my good nature again!   

It's nearly 10pm here in the UK  I gotta go home!


----------

